# Help checking out my pup's pedigree



## KMH (Jul 24, 2013)

7 generation long pedigree for Dani vom hall haus

Could I get someone to comment on my pup's pedigree and tell me what you think? I'm going to love her no matter what, but I'd like to know more about her background. Any information or suggestions on how to learn how to read her pedigree is appreciated.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Primarily West German working lines, though there are some gaps in the pedigree in terms of known kennels and dogs having breeding credentials. Looks like your pup is a result of inbreeding as if the pedigree is correct the sire and dam of your pup share the same sire themselves, Axel. He goes back on Ed Frawley's Leerburg breeding.

This is probably not going to be a pup for the feint of heart and I hope you have plans to work her in some sort of venue to provide structure, leadership and an outlet for her drive.


----------



## Lovely Lunastar (Aug 16, 2013)

Here is the website for the Alphatex dogs in the pedigree, the kennel is called West Texas K 9 Kennels but they don't have any pedigrees on the site.

I'll fix your dog's pedigree so it shows the photos of the dogs and also fill in the AKC numbers. The dogs on the site come from American and German bloodlines. It says on the site that they breed for family pets only quality.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Well, regardless of what the breeder claims, that isn't a "perfect family pet only" pedigree.  We owned an ancestor, Ron Peko Haus, as well as offspring of him, and have some first hand experience with other dogs in the Leerburg lines represented in this pedigree due to a local breeder who used them a lot. We had a rescue foster Orfey son for a while too. Not "just pet" type dogs at all. Not that it won't make for a nice pet, but it is very much a working pedigree and will probably need an outlet of some sort.

If the Axel on their website is the same as the Axel in the pedigree, their website also has him mislabled as "100% East German". He is not East German.

Looks like a breeder with good intentions, but rather uneducated about bloodlines and proper breeding practices.


----------



## Lovely Lunastar (Aug 16, 2013)

I agree, so much blood from working lines pretty much makes them better suited to working.


----------



## Lovely Lunastar (Aug 16, 2013)

Well, so much for well meaning breeders... I just found out they had 200+ dogs taken from their kennel in 2011:
200-plus dogs removed from poor living conditions - The Daily Toreador: News

Sounds like they were running a puppy mill to me.


----------



## KMH (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for looking into her pedigree for me. And yes, the intention is to work her in some form. I have a call in to a trainer to see about meeting with him. Dani is pretty laid back but too smart for her own good.

I too saw the article about the dogs being removed from the breeder - of course after I got her as she was a gift from my husband. However, if you look further there are also articles where all dogs were returned. I can't say what their intentions are/were but know I'm very happy with the pup I got. 

Now we're just waiting for a phone call from the trainer. I know they meet every saturday so we'll see how it goes. 

You guys are awesome - your help is really appreciated.


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

The great grandsire on one side is Cejlon z Hundorfu, who was a dual certified police dog and SchHIII. He is the sire of my current dog, who is not social at all and has an extremely hard bite. However, he is a great dog at home, but sees children as prey, has to be muzzled at the vet, etc.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If I remember right, CJ was very rank and not an easy dog to handle.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

lhczth said:


> If I remember right, CJ was very rank and not an easy dog to handle.


Yes he was.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

My dog out of CJ is not that rank with me, and has very good obedience, except I never was able to teach him to out off a suit before I retired him, due to hip issues. I could have used an e-collar, but knew I was not going to compete with him due to his hips. Now he is somewhat rank at the vet, so I have to muzzle him and hold him closely by the collar.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

CJ was not great health producer.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

Hip and elbow dysplasia in my dog. He is about eight years old now and will still bolt down the fence line after a bus. His muscle mass and drive helps over ride his athritic problems. He also enjoys swimming. One of the reasons why my next dog won't be a GSD.


----------

